
I Almost Rage Bought a MacBook Pro - nickjj
https://nickjanetakis.com/blog/i-almost-rage-bought-a-macbook-pro
======
herbst
Based on 4 of 5 of your points:

* An extremely polished OS that feels smooth and is rock solid

* An OS that doesn’t phone home with sensitive information regularly

* Flawless support for multiple monitors and virtual desktops / workspaces

* Unix(ish) based solution for all development related libraries and tools

Why the hell is "You can run Windows with a Linux VM approach similar to mine"
a reasonable choice?

~~~
nickjj
It fits that criteria, although I should have written *nix.

Windows gets a lot of flack but it's honestly pretty stable. I haven't had a
BSOD in like 10 years and I routinely have 100+ days of uptime without
performance degradation.

That's 100+ days of heavy development, virtual machines, recording
screencasts, etc..

~~~
herbst
Dont have enough experience with it to deny that. But it sends data home,
works only suboptimal with multiple screens (given better than mac, but not as
smooth as Gnome + X) and depending on unix while only having it in a VM sounds
far from optimal too.

If its polished and feels smooth is probably depending on who looks at it.

